

SSDB: A fast on-disk NoSQL database that uses the Redis protocol - lastcanal
http://www.ideawu.com/ssdb/

======
rickette
Looks great judging from the docs, anyone using this? Care to share any
experience?

~~~
lastcanal
I don't have any production experience with it, but I did load the entire
Bitcoin Testnet blockchain into it without issue. In Redis the same dataset
required ~6 gigs of RAM.

------
otterley
What are its advantages over Redis, besides a slight increase in speed?

~~~
lastcanal
The major advantage (depending on your use case) is that your dataset is not
limited to the size of your available memory.

~~~
otterley
Does it manage its own cache like InnoDB? Otherwise you're gonna have a bad
time.

Redis tried this (see [http://redis.io/topics/virtual-
memory](http://redis.io/topics/virtual-memory)) but it died a quick and well-
deserved death (the code isn't even in it anymore as of 2.6).

~~~
lastcanal
It uses LevelDB as the storage engine and lets you configure the cache
parameters from the configuration file.

    
    
       leveldb:
    	# in MB
    	cache_size: 500
    	# in KB
    	block_size: 32
    	# in MB
    	write_buffer_size: 64
    	# in MB
    	compaction_speed: 1000
    	# yes|no
    	compression: no

------
collyw
Do we really need another new NoSQL database?

